# So the new app is here. But what about an update for drivers app



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

What a joke.


----------



## UberFred (Jun 13, 2016)

Any way to get the old rider app back?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberFred said:


> Any way to get the old rider app back?


I simply didnt update, you can Search for an apk online and find an older version. if you go back too far though it wont work


----------



## UberFred (Jun 13, 2016)

I want to see where other drivers are in the city, I used to just move the location around the map, you can't do that any more it only shows the cars nearest to your location.


----------



## Smoothandle (Nov 1, 2016)

UberFred said:


> I want to see where other drivers are in the city, I used to just move the location around the map, you can't do that any more it only shows the cars nearest to your location.


That sucks, they likely want to avoid drivers using the rider app to manipulate surges and avoid driver dense areas...


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

What phone are you using? I updated mine on android and nothing changed.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> What phone are you using? I updated mine on android and nothing changed.


I fail to understand why they need Permission to access my Bluetooth? This access not only gives them BT access on your phone but also nearby devices! WTF?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> I fail to understand why they need Permission to access my Bluetooth? This access not only gives them BT access on your phone but also nearby devices! WTF?


Don't know.....ask them.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> What phone are you using? I updated mine on android and nothing changed.


The redesigned app is only out for ios , it should come out on android in the next few days


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> The redesigned app is only out for ios , it should come out on android in the next few days


Ahh....ok. Now it makes sense. I was starting to think uber had singled me out of all the fun.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Smoothandle said:


> That sucks, they likely want to avoid drivers ... avoid driver dense areas...


I can't find the logic in why they want to be doing that. You'd think they'd WANT drivers to diversify their location, rather than clump together and leave holes wide open. If providing coverage is their goal, you'd think they'd WANT people to spread out instead of huddle together getting little to no business for hours while the odd car finds the holes and services under served locations... Then again... that would make sense. I'm just saying, I'll look at the rider app and see 20 cars sitting on a street corner, then I'll travel a few miles away, and get pings from 15 minutes away over and over and over till I figure out where the areas that are underserved are... which are... of course... not surging... AT ALL.


----------



## Smoothandle (Nov 1, 2016)

They want those 15 Ubers on the corner by the bar/club/airport etc. it's about the expectations of riders created by traditional taxis. You're leaving the bar? Great don't step in a cab, save half plus the tip by taking the Uber arriving immediately. If you're in the 'burbs save half the fare and the nearest Uber is 7 minutes away, about half the time you would expect a taxi in.


----------



## gulfport driver #1 (Aug 28, 2016)

i see there is an UPDATE FOR DRIVER APP. 
has anyone done it yet on APPLE?

did it screw anything up like the pax app did?

im apprehensive updating.


----------

